# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Calificar Temas

## Ritxi

Simplemente recordaros que hay un botón para *calificar* los temas con estrellitas va desde _pésimo_ a _excelente_

Si nos acostumbramos todos a valorar los temas luego nos será más fácil encontrar los mejores

----------


## Ritxi

Refloto el hilo, para los nuevos. O no tan nuevos

----------

